# أهدافنا فى الحياة | للأب القمص أفرايم الأورشليمى



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*أهدافنا فى الحياة 
*

* للأب القمص أفرايم الأورشليمى     *






​*
**
**
**
**معنى وقيمة  لحياتك **
**
**- ونحن نسير فى  برية هذا العالم لابد ان يكون لحياتنا أهداف نسعى لتحقيقها والوصول اليها  والإ تصبح حياتنا بلا قيمة ولا معنى ،  ونعانى مشاعر الأحباط  والقلق   والحزن ، ونسير فى الحياة من كريشة فى مهب الريح  حائرة لا تستقر على حال  من القلق ، ان الكثيرين ممن نقابلهم يحتاجون للمساعدة فى أكتشاف المعنى  والقيمة من حياتهم ، اننا فى المسيح يسوع مخلوقين لاعمال صالحة سبق الله  فاعدها لنسلك فيها ، ولهذا قال القديس بولس الرسول { أسعى نحو الغرض  لأجعل  جعالة دعوة الله العليا} (فيلبي3: 14) اننا لابد ان نعرف لماذا نوجد وما  هى رسالتنا فى الحياة وماذا يحدث بعد الأنتقال الى السماء .**
**
**- كثير من سكان  هذا كوكبنا  لهم أهداف مادية متعددة والكل يبحث عن السعادة وتحقيق الذات  سوا في جمع المال او نيل الرغبات او الوصول الي سلطة اومنصب وكلها اهداف  مرحلية ستنتهي حتي بعد حين بانتهاء حياتنا علي الارض . والمؤمن الحكيم يجعل  الأولوية لتحقيق الأهداف الروحية، على مثال القديسين الحكماء والعارفين  بالهدف السليم  والروحي والاول في حياتنا  وهو ان نحب الله من كل القلب  والفكر والنفس ونربط انفسنا بالله ، فعشرتنا مع الله تنمو وتذداد الي ان  نصل الي السماء حيث نوجد معة كل حين ونفرح بوجودنا معة الي الابد ومع  محبتنا لله يجب علينا ان ننمو فى محبة الإخرين ونحب أنفسنا أيضا محبة سليمة  تقودها الى الخلاص والنمو والوصول الى الإبدية السعيدة .**
**
**- لقد اوجد  الانسان الكثير من الوسائل التى تساعده للوصول الى أهدافه ، والحاجة أم  الإختراع كما يقولون ، فمن أجل الوصول من مكان الى أخر أوجد كل وسائل  الانتقال من  الباخرة الى القطار ثم  السيارة وحتى الطائرة ومن أجل سهولة  الاتصال والتواصل أكتشف التلغراف والتليفون والمحمول والنت وكل وسائل  الاعلام ، وهكذا أوجدنا كل الأختراعات من أجل تحقيق اهداف سامية والتى قد  ينحرف بها الانسان عن هدفها الاصلى الى أهداف باطله او حتى سيئة، ولهذا يجب  علينا ان نتسأل ما هو الهدف من وجودنا وهل أنحرفنا عن هذا الهدف لنصحح  طرقنا ونعدل من درجة أنحراف البوصلة لنصل الى بر الأمان والأيمان .**
**
**الأنسان ورسالته السامية ...**
**
**- جاء السيد  المسيح له المجد ،كلمة الله المتجسد ، لكى يتمم خلاصنا ويعلن لنا محبة الأب  السماوى ويقترب لنا بالمحبة والتواضع لنقترب الية ونتعلم منه { فقال لهم  يسوع ايضا سلام لكم كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم انا } (يو  20 :  21)   نعم {  انكم رسالة المسيح مخدومة منا مكتوبة لا بحبر بل بروح الله الحي لا في  الواح حجرية بل في الواح قلب لحمية}  (2كو  3 :  3). ولاننا غرباء على  الارض ووطننا الحقيقى هو السماء فنحن سفراء لله وللسماء على الارض {  اذا  نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كان الله يعظ بنا نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله}   (2كو  5 :  20) . والسفير توفده بلده ليمثلها فى البلد المضيف ويحمل قيمها  ولغتها ويعمل على أعلاء مبادئها وتمثيلها التمثيل اللائق والمشرف ، فهل نحن  كذلك ؟ **
**
**ملح الارض ونور العالم ...**
**
**يلخص السيد  المسيح له المجد رسالة المسيحى على الارض فى العظة على الجبل بقوله { انتم  ملح الارض و لكن ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشيء الا لان يطرح  خارجا و يداس من الناس. انتم نور العالم لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على  جبل. و لا يوقدون سراجا و يضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع  الذين في البيت. فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و  يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات} مت 13:5-16.**
**
**نعم الملح يعطى  مذاقة للطعام ونحن نعطى مذاقة روحية لمجتمعنا والملح رخيص الثمن والمسيحى  يجب ان يكون متواضعا وهو ضرورة فى مجتمعه رغم تواضعه والملح يحفظ الطعام من  الفساد وهكذا المسيحى الحق يحفظ مجتمعه من الفساد ويبكته على خطاياه ،  وهكذا راينا الله يرحم العالم لوجود قلة صالحة فيه ولكن لنحترس لأنفسنا  لئلا نفسد ونطرح خارجاً ونداس من الناس. **
**
**اننا نكون نورا  للعالم عندما نقترب من النور الحقيقى ، شمس برنا ونكون حباً للأخرين عندما  نثبت فى  محبة الله ونعلن محبته لكل  أحد والنور ضرورى للسائرين فى ظلمة  هذا العالم يعطى قدوة ويهدى الضالين لا بالكلام واللسان بل بالعمل والحق {  كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في الروح في الايمان في  الطهارة }(1تي  4 :  12). علينا ان نثمر ثمراً صالحا نبنى به أنفسنا  ومجتمعنا واقربائنا وأنفسنا .ولكل منا وزنات معطاه له وقدرات وطاقات يجب ان  يتاجر بها ويربح ليقدم ثمر الروح والإيمان العامل بالمحبة . **
**
* *
**
**ليكون لحياتنا معنى ...*
*
**- علينا اذا  على المستوى الشخصى ان ننمى أنفسنا وان نتعلم كيف نكون سفراء صالحين للسماء   نعلن محبة الله للبشرية الخاطئة وان نكون نوراً فى العالم وملحاً يعطى  مذاقة وسعادة لمن حوله فكل منا يمكنه ان يكون محباً للإخرين فالمحبة لا  تسقط أبداً ، علينا ان نسعى للنجاح ونجاهد بامانة لكى نؤدى عملنا باخلاص  وننمو فى النعمة والقامة والحكمة  وان نسعى فى أثر السلام والصلح والفضيلة  مما يعطى لحياتنا هدف ومعنى ، علينا ان نحافظ على حياتنا ومن حولنا وان نمد  يد العون للمحتاج ونشجع صغار النفوس و هكذا سنكون سعداء ونجد من يقدرنا  ويسعى لخيرنا ويكون  لحياتنا  معنى وقيمة .**
**- كما ان  تبنينا  لقضايا  أسرتنا وكنيستنا ومجتمعنا  وأوطاننا والسعى الى تحقيقها  وتبنى قيم الحرية والمساواة والديمقراطية ومساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين واى  أهداف سامية فى الحياة تجعل للحياة هدف نناضل للوصول اليه مع بقاء الهدف  الروحى الثابت ان نفعل مرضاة الله ووصاياه يهبنا سلاما وفرحاً داخلياً  يشعرنا باهميتنا داخل نطاق الاسرة والكنيسة والمجتمع .**
**
**- كان هدف  دانيال وأصحابة أن يعيشوا – مع الله – رغم فساد البيئة الوثنية في القصر  البابلي (دا1: 8).وكذلك مارست أستير الصوم في القصر، حتى تدخل  الله فى  الأمور وانقذها الله وشعبها من ظلم الاشرار. وقال القديس بولس الرسول  لكنيسة فيلبي:{"ليس أني قد نلت (الهدف) أو صرت كاملاً، ولكني أسعى لعلي  أدرك ... وإنني أفعل شيئاً واحداً  إذ أنا انسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو  قدام. أسعى نحو الغرض}(في3: 13-14). وهذا هو المثال الجيد لكل مؤمن. ووضع  القديس أرسانيوس هدفه الروحي أمامه، وقال: "تأمل يا أرسانيوس فيما خرجت من  أجله" (خلاص نفسه). وأعلن البشير لوقا أن الرب يسوع "ثبت وجهه إلى أورشليم"  (نحو الصليب) (لو9: 51)، أي لتحقيق هدف مجيئة الأساسي للعالم.**
**
**- الشيطان  دائماً يوجه نظر الإنسان إلى الإنشغال الدائم بمحبة الذات والشهوات، وأمور  العالم التي تعوقه عن السير في طريق خلاصه فهو يلهينا باي شي الا أمر  خلاصنا وحياتنا الابدية الانسان يتلهي وينشغل بامور كثيرة ولكن الحاجة الي  واحد . لقد صار هدف الكثيرين  الآن هو البحث عن لذة الطعام والشراب، ولذة  الحواس، وجمع المال او المناصب  ولا يفكرون في أهم هدف، وهو كيفية  الإستعداد لمغادرة هذا العالم الفاني. ويقول قداسة البابا شنودة: "إن كان  هدفك هو الله فسينحصر كل اهتمامك بالله وملكوته و كنيسته و انجيله و خدمة  أولاده .... إلخ، ومسكين من ينحرف عن هدف خلاص نفسه، ويستمع لضلال الشيطان  وحيله.**
**
**- فلنحاسب  أنفسنا  ونسأل أنفسنا  ما هو هدفي من حياتي؟ وهل أسير في طريق تحقيق الهدف  الأسمى وهو "ربح ملكوت الله" أم ربح الأرضيات فقط، أم نفعل هذه ولا نترك  تلك . لنبحث فى حياة العظماء ورجال الله القديسين  الذين كانت لهم أهداف  روحية عظيمة، وصبروا حتى تحققت رغم ما لاقوه من صعاب وتجارب من أجل تحقيق  هدفهم مثل يوسف الصديق و دانيال النبى  والقديس  الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا  بولا والقديسين والشهداء والمعترفين فما اصعب أن نركز هدفنا على أمور  عالمية زائلة وباطلة وفانية، لا توصلنا إلى السعادة الأبدية، ولا حتى إلى  الراحة الوقتية في الدنيا.**
**
**نحتاج ان نتعلم من الله ..**
**
**تعبنا في  الطريق بدونك ايها الاب الحاني والصديق . نبحث عن السعادة ولا نجدها ، نبحث  عن الحب فنجده سراب . نرجو ان نكون شيئاً فلا نجد الا التعب وعدم التقدير .  لاننا نبحث عن السعادة بعيداً عنك، لاننا نبحث عن الامتلاك من دونك، لاننا  نبحث عن الحب في عالم ملئ بالشهوات.**
**
**ربي علمنا ان  نبحث عنك فنجدك . علمنا ان نحبك فانت قريب منا ، داخلي وانا ابحث عنك  بعيداً بعيد. دعني اكتشفك داخلي ايها الحب المطلق فاجد الكنز السماوي. لتكن  انت هدفي واكون سفيرك علي الارض . لاحيا لا انا بل انت تحيا في . أمين .. مما أعجبنى
*​​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

* نأملات في عيد الصليب المجيد | للأب القمص أفرايم الاورشليمى 

{ ولكننا فى هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى أحبنا }

المسيحية والصليب

المسيحية والصليب هما أمران متلازمان ، وصنوان لا يفترقان .. فأينما وحينما يرى الصليب مرفوعا أو معلقا ، يدرك المرء أنه أمام مؤسسة مسيحية أو مؤمنين مسيحيين .. ولا عجب فالصليب هو شعار المسيحية ، بل هو قلبها وعمقها واعلان لعظمة محبة الله للبشر .
فلقد تأسست المسيحية على أساس محبة الله المعلنة لنا بالفداء على الصليب ، وعندما نتكلم عن قوة الصليب لا نقصد قطعتى الخشب أو المعدن المتعامدتين ، بل نقصد الرب يسوع الذى علق ومات على الصليب عن حياة البشر جميعا ، والخلاص الذى أتمه ، وما صحبه من بركات مجانية ، نعم بها البشر قديما ، وما زالوا ينعمون ، وحتى نهاية الدهر ...والفكرة الشائعة عن الصليب أنه رمز للضيق والألم والمشقة والأحتمال .. لكن للصليب وجهين : وجه يعبر عن الفرح ، ووجه يعبر عن الألم . ونقصد بالأول ما يتصل بقوة قيامة المسيح ونصرته .. ونقصد بالثانى مواجهة الإنسان للضيقات والمشقات .. ويلزم المؤمن فى حياته أن يعيش الوجهين ،بالنسبة للمؤمن المسيحى ، فإن الصليب بهذه المفاهيم ، هو حياته وقوته وفضيلته ونصرته .. عليه يبنى إيمانه ، وبقوة من صلب عليه يتشدد وسط الضيقات وما أكثرها .. هذا ماقصده القديس بولس الرسول بقولـه : " ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع ، الذى من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب ، مستهينا بالخزى .. فتفكروا فى الذى احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا فى نفوسكم " ( عب 12 : 2 ، 3 ) .
ملايين المؤمنين فى انحاء العالم عبر الأجيال حملوا الصليب بحب وفرح ، وأكملوا مسيرة طريق الجلجثة ، فاستحقوا أفراح القيامة ... هذا بينما عثر البعض فى الصليب ، وآخرون رفضوا حمله ، فألقوه عنهم . ولم يكن مسلك هؤلاء الرافضين سوى موتا إيمانيا وروحيا لهم " نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا ، لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة . وأما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين ، فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله " ( 1 كو 1 : 23 ، 24 ) .
كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب .. هناك مفاهيم كثيرة يمكن أن تدخل تحت عنوان " الكنيسة والصليب " الصليب لا يصف حقبة من حياة الكنيسة مضت وانتهت ، انه هو حاضر الكنيسة وحياتها ومستقبلها المعاصر لقد حملت الكنيسة الصليب واحتضنته وبه انتصرت على كل قوى الشر التى واجهتها وهذا هو نداء الرب يسوع المسيح للكنيسة بان تتبعه فتحمل صليبها كل يوم . ان الكنيسة تشهد للمصلوب والصليب وسط عالم وضع فى الشرير . عاشت الكنيسة ومؤمنيها كحملان بين ذئاب ففى إرسالية السبعين رسولا التدريبية ، حينما أرسلهم الرب يسوع أثنين أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتى ، قال لهم " اذهبوا ، ها أنا أرسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب " ( لوقا 10 : 3 ) .والحملان صورة للمؤمنين بالمسيح فى وداعتهم وبساطتهم .. أما الذئاب فرمز لأهل العالم فى غدرهم وشرهم .. طبيعة الكنيسة كما أسسها المسيح وكما يريدها دائما . إن الحمل صورة للرب يسوع الذى قيل عنه إنه لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته ..صورة للمسيح الوديع الذى دعانا أن نتعلم منه الوداعة وتواضع القلب فنجد راحة لنفوسنا .. المسيح حمل الله الذى بلا عيب يدعو كل من يتبعونه أن يكونوا حملانا . هكذا يقدمهم للعالم . والعجيب ، أنه فى النهاية – كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس – حولت الحملان الذئاب وجعلت منهم حملانا ويعنى أغسطينوس بذلك الشعوب الوثنية التى آمنت بالمسيح وتغيرت طبيعتها بفضل هذه الحملان .
متجردة من المقتنيات " لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضةولا نحاسا فى مناطقكم ، ولا مزودا للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا عصا " ( متى 10 : 9 ، 10 ) .." لا تحملوا شيئا للطريق " ( لوقا 9 : 3 ) ... هذا ما أوصى به السيد المسيح رسله وتلاميذه حينما أرسلهم فى إرساليات تدريبية .. لقد جردهم من كل شىء : من المال والطعام والثياب وحتى العصا التى يدافع بها عن نفسه فى الطريق الموحشة .. لقد جردهم من كل شىء ليكون هو لهم كل شىء . لا تحملوا شيئا للطريق : لأنه هو نفسه الطريق .. المسيح للنفس المؤمنة هو كل شىء .. هو غناها فمن التصق به وافتقر إلى شىء ؟ .. وهو غذاء النفس ، وكساؤها .. ألم يوصينا بولس الرسول أن نلبس الرب يسوع المسيح ( رو 13 : 14 ) .
مشابهة لصورة ابن الله .. يصف القديس بولس الرسول أولئك الذين يحبون الله المدعوين حسب قصده أنهم " مشابهين صورة إبنه ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين " ( رومية 8 : 29 ) . .. وأحد أوجه الشبه مع ابن الله هو الألم ... يتنبأ إشعياء النبى عن السيد المسيح فيقول عنه أنه " رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن " ( إش 53 : 3 ) ... هذه صفة أصيلة فى المسيح المخلص . فلقد تجسد ابن الله من أجل فداء البشر ، والفداء استلزم الألم والصليب . وإن كان المسيح قد تألم ، فليس التلميذ أفضل من معلمه ، ولا العبد أفضل من سيده ( متى 10 : 24 ) .
الصليب فى حياة المسيح : إن كان إشعياء النبى قد تنبأ عن المسيح أنه رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن ( إش 53 : 3 ) ، فإن هذه الآلام والأحزان لم تبدأ فى جثسيمانى ، بل بدأت منذ ولادته بالجسد ...لقد ولد الطفل يسوع وهو يحتضن الصليب ، وظل يحتضنه فى حب ويحمله حتى علق عليه عند الجلجثة .. ونحن وإن كنا نجهل معظم حياة الرب يسوع بالجسد حتى بدأ خدمته الكرازية فى سن الثلاثين ، لكننا نستطيع أن نتبين ملامح الصليب ونراها من خلال بعض المواقف . نرى الصليب فى مولده ، حينما ولد فى مذود للبهائم إذ لم يكن ليوسف ومريم موضع ( لو 2 : 7 ) ... نراه فى مذبحة أطفال بيت لحم ( متى 2 : 16 ، 17 ) ... وفى الهرب إلى مصر طفلا والتغرب بين ربوعها حتى مات هيرودس الملك الطاغية الذى كان يطلب نفس الصبى ليقتله ( متى 2 : 14 ، 20 ) . ويلخص بطرس الرسول مسلك المسيح واحتماله الآلام بقولـه " لأنكم لهذا دعيتم ، فإن المسيح أيضا تألم لأجلنا ، تاركا لنا مثالا لكى تتبعوا خطواته .. الذى لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر " (1 بطر 2 : 21 ، 22 ) .. قال رب المجد يسوع " إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى " ( متى 16 : 24 ) . وإن كان المسيح قد دعانا أن ننكر ذواتنا ، فلقد أنكر هو نفسه وأخفى لاهوته فى بعض المواقف ...
فلقد أنكر نفسه حاملا الصليب حينما تقدم إلى يوحنا المعمدان كأحد الخطاة ليعتمد منه ( متى 3 : 13 ، لوقا 3 : 21 ) .. وأنكر نفسه فى تجربة إبليس له ( متى 4 : 1 – 10 ) ... وحينما قدم عظته على الجبل أفتتحها بتطويب المساكين بالروح والحزانى فى العالم ( متى 5 : 3، 4 ) ..كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب حينما شتم ولم يكن يشتم عوضا ، ولا يهدد ، بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل (1 بط 2 : 23 ) وحين أنكر اليهود بنوته لأبيه السماوى . ( يو 6 : 42 ) .وحين وجه اليهود إليه أقذع شتائمهم أنه سامرى وبه شيطان ( يو 8 : 48 ) ، وأنه لا يخرج الشياطين إلا بقوة بعلزبول رئيس الشياطين ( متى 12 : 24 ) ...وحينما أتهمه الفريسيون والكتبة أنه ليس من الله لأنه لا يحفظ السبت ( يو 9 : 16 ، 5 : 18 ) ...وفى غيرها كثير جدا كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب .
أما عن حتمية حمل كل مؤمن للصليب فقال :" من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا يستحقنى . من وجد حياته يضيعها . ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها " ( متى 10 : 38 ، 39 ) .." إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى ، فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلى يجدها " ( متى 16 : 24 ، 25 ، لوقا 9 : 23 ، 24 ) ..." من لا يحمل صليبه ويأتى ورائى فلا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذا " ( لو 14 : 27 ) . كمبدأ عام فى حياة المؤمنين قال المسيح " اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق " ( لو 13 : 24 ) ... " لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الهلاك ، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه . ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الحياة ، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه " ( متى 7 : 13 : 14 ) ..أما عن تعليمه بخصوص الضيقات فقد قال :" فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم " ( يو 16 : 33 ) تأتى ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله . وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفونى . لكنى قد كلمتكم بهذا حتى إذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون أنى أنا قلته لكم " ( يو 16 : 2 – 4 ) . " وسوف تسلمون من الوالدين والأخوة والأقرباء والأصدقاء ويقتلون منكم . وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمى . ولكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك . بصبركم اقتنوا أنفسكم " ( لو 21 : 16 – 19 ) . لكن لمن يحملون الصليب الوعد بالنصرة على الشيطان والعالم والتعزية والسلام الداخلى والدخول الى ملكوت السموات .
تحت ظلال الصليب

ايها الرب الاله الذى أحبنا وحبه خلاصنا من الموت بقوة التجسد والفداء على الصليب ، نشكرك على محبتك وخلاصك ونؤمن بابوتك وحنانك وفدائك المعلن لنا من خلال سر التجسد العجيب. ونعترف بقوة صليبك المعلنه لخلاصنا فيه وبه .
ان كلمة الصليب عثرة للبعض وجهالة للبعض الأخر ، يرفضها الجهلاء غير عالمين عظمة المحبة المعلنه فى الصليب ان يموت البار من أجل خلاص الأثمة معلنا حبه للبشرية مريداً ان يحتضنها ويقدمنا قربانا لله ابيه . نعم بالصليب نؤمن وبالمصلوب ننادى وبه نهزم قوى الشر والشيطان والعالم . وبايماننا بالفداء سنصل للقيام من الخطية والضعف والحزن والفشل لنصل الى قوة القيامة .
انت يا سيدى تعلن على الصليب تواضعك ومحبتك وفدائك ، تعلمنا كيف يبذل الحب نفسه من أجل أحبائه ، وكيف ننتصر على الذات والشهوات والشيطان فاعطانا يا سيد القوة لنقول للمسئين الينا { يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون } علمنى يارب ان أجاهد ضد الخطية وان أحمل صليبك بشجاعة وفرح لنصل الى ملكوتك السماوى ويستعلن لنا قوة الصليب والفداء.*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*حتى لا يجرفنا الطوفان | للأب القمص أفرايم الاورشليمى *




​*
**
**نظرة لما يجرى من أحداث**
**
**- عندما ذاد الظلم  واستشرى الفساد وتسلط النظام الحاكم وتسبب فى سفك الدماء وأضطهاد الابرياء  وصرخ الكثيرين من أجل استجابة السماء، راينا موجة من الطوفان الشعبى تطيح  بكل النظام الحاكم خلال أيام قلائل .لينهار نظام قام على الظلم والأستبداد  والفساد .**
**
**- نعم كانت بداية العام  قاسية جداً على قلوبنا بتفجير كنيسة القديسين بالأسكندرية وصرخت دماء  الابرياء مطالبة بالعدالة والقصاص ، ولم نكن نعلم من الذى يقف خلف الأحداث  الأجرامية الدامية لكن صرخنا كلنا لرب السماء ولم تمضى اربعين يوماً على  احداث كنيسة القديسين وراينا غير المستطاع لدى الناس مستطاع لدى الله وانزل  الله الاعزاء عن الكراسى وراينا ثورة الشعب المصرى فى العصر الحديث تطيح  بالنظام الحاكم وراينا من خلال وثائق أمن الدولة التى تم الكشف عنها كيف  كان يتحكم النظام بالقمع والظلم والتأمر فى الاحداث ويقوى الفتنه بين فئات  الشعب وطوائفه من أجل أدامة حياة النظام باعمال لا يقرها شرع ولا قانون .**
**
**- فرحنا بنجاح الثورة  وباركنا وحدة شعبنا وثوريته على الظلم والفساد والتفرقة بين ابناء الوطن  ،وكانت وستبقى الثورة ملهمة للأنتصار على الفساد والظلم والدكتاتورية  والتجويع وأذلال المواطنين فى اروقة الأمن والسجون ونشر بذور الفتنة بين  المسلمين والأقباط .لقد كانت الثورة كطوفان كاسح اراد به الله ازالة الشر  كما حدث قديما عندما { راى الرب ان شر الانسان قد كثر في الارض و ان كل  تصور افكار قلبه انما هو شرير كل يوم. فحزن الرب انه عمل الانسان في الارض و  تاسف في قلبه. فقال الرب امحو عن وجه الارض الانسان الذي خلقته الانسان مع  بهائم و دبابات و طيور السماء لاني حزنت اني عملتهم.و اما نوح فوجد نعمة  في عيني الرب } تك 5:6-8 .**
**
**للثورة أعداء يتربصون بها**
**
**- ان للثورة أعداء  يتربصون بها ويريدون لمصر الشر ، ومن هؤلاء الاعداء بقايا النظام القديم  والذين لا يسرهم نجاحها ويخافون على حياتهم وثرواتهم ، ولا يتورعون فى زرع  بزور الشر والفتنه بين ابناء الوطن ، ومن الاعداء من هم من خارج مصر او على  حدودها الذين يكنون العداء لمصر ولا يريدون مصر حرة ديمقراطية وملهمة حتى  لشعوبهم ويخشون نجاحها . ومن أخطر الأعداء الجهل والتعصب وفقدان الهدف  السليم من الثورة وهو القضاء على الظلم والفساد والتمييز والعنصرية والفتنة  الطائفية والانقسام ثم الامتداد للبناء والتقدم على اسس تضمن العدالة  والحياة الكريمة للجميع فى ظل سيادة القانون والمؤسسات الديمقراطية ،  فالخطر ان ننقسم ونتصارع و نجد أنفسنا ننقسم على ذواتنا وكما قال السيد  المسيح له المجد { كل لمملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب و كل مدينة او بيت  منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت } (مت 12 : 25).**
**
**- لقد اراد ثوار التحرير  فى 25يناير اسقاط النظام وليس أسقاط الدوله وسلطاتها وأحترام القانون  وسيادته وهذا ما يجب على كل مصرى ان يفهمه ويعيه ويعمل على أنجاح تجربة  الثورة فى بناء نظام ديمقراطى سليم ينهض بالأقتصاد والأمن والأمان وفى ظله  تنمو العداله والمساواة وينتهى الظلم والتمييز .**
**
**- التظاهرات سلاح ذو حدين...**
**
**- لقد نجحت المظاهرات فى  أسقاط النظام ومحاربة الظلم والفساد والفقر ولقد أستعاد الشعب قوته كمصدر  للسلطات ونجح الكثيرين فى توصيل مطالبهم وأحتجاجاتهم وأحتياجاتهم الى  القائمين على الأمور .**
**
**- اننى أثمن عالياً كل  قطرة دم ذكى سفكت من أجل أنجاح الثورة ، ونحيي المظاهرات التى تحث أما  ماسبيرو من الأقباط والمسلمين رداً على هدم كنيسة القديسين باطفيح والمطالب  العادلة لرفع الظلم الواقع على شريحة عريضة من ابناء المجتمع .**
**
**- ولكن ينبغى علينا ان لا  نحول هذه التظاهرات الى حياة ومظاهرات فئوية تمزق ثوب الوطن الواحد وبها  تتوقف عجلة العمل والأنتاج وينهار أقتصاد الدوله فى وقت نحن أحوج فيه للعمل  والتكاتف والعطاء والصبر . لن يستطيع النظام الحاكم ان يملك عصا سحرية  يعالج بها مشكلات كل الفئات والعمال والفلاحين وموظفى البريد والبنوك  وأصحاب المعاشات وحقوق المرأة والطلاب والجامعيينوالشعب كله بين ليلة  وضحاها، فعلينا ان نرفع مطالبنا ونطالب بتحسين مستوى معيشتنا واقترح هنا ان  تكون هناك هيئة او مؤسسة او حتى وزارة تقوم بتلقى مطالب وشكاوى المواطنين  والبحث فى معالجتها .**
**
**-  ولكن علينا فى نفس الوقت ان ننبذ العنف وندعو الى االعمل والتعاون والصبر .  علينا الان ان نكف عن التظاهرات وأعطاء الفرصة لعجلة الحياة للمضى قدماً  والتعاون معاً على البناء والتقوى لا على الأثم والعدوان ..ولنتحاور  بالكلمة الحسنة لا بالسكين والسيف والسلاح علينا ان ننشغل بالبناء لا  بالهدم لاسيما للمقدسات ويجب ان نعلم ان من يزرع خيراً لابد ان يحصده وان  من يزرع شراً لابد ان يجنى ثمره .**
**
**- علينا ان نقوم كل منا  بدوره بأمانة وصدق وأخلاص والجهاد الأعظم لكل لكل واحد فينا هو جهاده ضد  أهواءه وأستئصال الكراهية والحقد من قلبه وذرع المحبة والتسامح فى النفوس  وهنا ياتى دور رجل الدين والاعلام ومثقفى الأمة وقادتها . وعلى الدوله  ومؤسساتها محاسبة المفسدين والعمل على سيادة القانون واستعادة الأمن  والنظام والأستقرار فى ربوع البلاد.**
**
**أحداث دامية وطائفية بغيضة ودماء طاهرة تسيل ...**
**
**- لقد أدمت قلوبنا  الاحداث الطائفية التى حدثت بعد نجاح الثورة بدءاً من التعرض بالأسلحة من  الشرطة العسكرية والجيش للرهبان العزل فى صحراء وادى النطرون بدير الانبا  بيشوى هؤلاء الرهبان الذين يقضواً الليل والنهار فى العبادة والصلاة من أجل  سلام البلاد والعباد . وذلك لا لذنب أقترفوه الا لكونهم بنوا سوراً يحميهم  من التعرض لهجمات الهاربين من العدالة والسجون على أرض يتوارثونها كبدو  الصحراء من ألاجداد والاباء منذ القرن الرابع الميلادى وكان الأجدر بالنظام  تشجيع دورهم كرجال صلاة وتأمين حياتهم وأرضهم وأماكن عبادتهم كمعلم حضارى  وتراث دينى وتاريخى يجب الدفاع عنه والمحافظة عليه .**
**
**- وجاء حادث كنيسة  الشهيدين كوصمة عار على جبين مصر الثورة ، فلسبب عارض لعلاقة غير شرعية بين  طرفين أحدهما مسيحى والأخر مسلم نحن وكل العقلاء نرفضها وندينها نراى  الأمر يتحول لهجوم بربرى على بيت من بيوت العبادة لتحطيم كنيسة الشهيدين  وتشريد أهل البلده المسيحيين فى عقاب جماعى ظالم فى موجه من الكراهية  والعداء ان أستمرت تهدد بالقضاء على الأخضر واليابس وتقودنا الى حرب أهلية  يتربص بها اعدائنا من حولنا وتقودنا للرجوع الى عصور الجهل والفقر.**
**
**- اننى أشكر العقلاء من  الشعب والجيش والمسئولين المسلمين الذين أستنكروا كل هذه الأحداث ونشد على  أياديهم ونصلى أن تثمر جهود العقلاء والحكماء الى واد الفتنة وعزل الخبثاء  من بيننا ومحاسبة ومعاقبة كل المحرضين والمتسببين فى هذه الأحداث المؤلمة  الدامية .**
**
**- ان أحداث المقطم والتى  لم تذل ساخنة تثبت لنا ان بقية فلول الجهل والبلطجة والتعصب والحقد  والكراهية لا زالت تتربص بالوطن .اننا ننصلى من اجل العزاء لاسر الشهداء  والشفاء للجرحى والمصابين والطمانينة والأمل والرجاء والصبر لكل المتضررين ،  ونطالب بفتح تحقيق عادل ومحايد والقصاص من المجرمين ومدبرى الفتنه التى  نخشى من أستمرارها أو أتساع رقعتها مما يقودنا الى التخلف والجهل والانهيار  .**
**
**- اننا نحيى "المجلس  الأعلى للقوات المسلحة" الذى أقر مشروع قانون جديد، لمواجهة جرائم الترويع  والتخويف والمساس بالطمأنينة ، والذى شدد عقوبة ممارسة البلطجة والتخويف  والمساس بالطمأنينة، وجعلها تصل إلى الإعدام في حالة إذا أفضت أعمال  البلطجة إلى الموت.**
**
**-  لقد عشنا معاً طوال مايذيد عن اربعة عشر قرن مسيحيين ومسلمين . نشارك  بعضنا البعض فى السراء والضراء ، ونراعى حقوق الجيرة الحسنة ولا يبات لنا  جار جاع بل نقتسم البسمة واللقمة والنسمة . ونأكل من نفس الأرض ونشرب من  نفس النيل ونراعى العرض والأرض والدين ويجب ان نبنى الحاضر على المواطنة  الكريمة والعلاقة الشريفة والحقوق المتساوية متى اردنا لمصر المستقبل  المستقر والمزدهر . ولهذا يجب ان نعمل والا فنحن كلنا معرضون للطوفان الذى  يجرف ولا يبقى أحد وهكذا يحذرنا السيد المسيح بما حدث ايام نوح { كانوا  ياكلون و يشربون و يزوجون و يتزوجون الى اليوم الذي فيه دخل نوح الفلك و  جاء الطوفان و اهلك الجميع} (لو 17 : 27). اننا نصلى وعلينا ان نعمل معا  ونعى دقة المرحلة التى نعيشها والمسئولية أمام الله والوطن والتاريخ .*​​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

* الابن الضال والرجوع إلى الله | للأب القمص أفرايم الأورشليمى *




​*
**
**
* *
**
**
**
** رحلة البحث عن السعادة **
**
** يقدم لنا  الربّ يسوع المسيح في مثل الابن الضال ، رحلة البشرية في بحثها عن السعادة  بعيداُ عن الله ، وهي رحلة بعض منا للبحث عن المتعة أَو اللذة بعيداً عن  قيود الأهل وبعيداً عن الله ،  بل هى رحلة الهروب من الله إلى بئر شهوات  العالم ومتعتهُ المتعبة للنفس . هكذا يظن البعض  أن الله ووصاياه تقف عائقا  أمام سعادتنا ، مع أن الله كأب سماوي بِهِ نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد ،هو الذي  يهبنا الإمكانيات والمواهب والغنى ،  ونحن في جهل نبحث عن العطيّة ، وننسى  الرب المُعطي ونبحث عن السعادة  والغنى والحرية بعيداً عن الله ،  فماذا  قال الربّ في هذا المثل الذي يعلن لنا حنان الله الآب :**
**
** " إنسان كان  له ابنان ... فقال أصغرهما لأبيه يا أبي أعطني القسم الذي يصيبني من المال .  فقسم لهما معيشتهُ . وبعد أيام ليست بكثيرة جمع الابن الأصغر كل شيء وسافر  إلى كوره بعيدة وهناك بذَّر مالهُ بعيش مسرف . فلما انفق كل شيء حدث جوع  شديد في تلك الكوره فابتدأ يحتاج فمضى والتصق بواحد من أهل تلك الكوره  فأرسله إلى حقله ليرعى الخنازير وكان يشتهي أن يملا بطنه من الخروب الذي  كانت الخنازير  تأكله فلم يعطهِ لهُ .  لو 15 : 11 - 16**
**
**إننا في رحلة  البحث عن سعادة وهمية نأخذ عطايا الله لنبذرها بعيش مسرف في كورة الخطية ،   ولنصير لها عبيدًا  مذلولين نجوع إلى طعام الخنازير والنجاسة فلا نجدها .  نبحث عن الغنى فنجد نفوسنا  وقد  فقدت كل  ما نملك ،  ونحتاج للشبع  والارتواء بالمحبة فلا نجد غير البؤس والشقاء ونشتهي طعام الخنازير النجس  غير المشبع فلا يعطى لنا ،  ونظل قلقين غير سعداء ، فالشرير يهرب ولا مطارد  .**
**
**إننا  في رحلتنا في البحث عن السعادة خارج بيت الله لن نجد شبعاً ، لا في مال أو  جمال  زائل أو في منصب أو في شهوة يعقبها الندم والألم ،  أو في علم كاذب  وحكمة أرضية شيطانية . لن نجد الشبع في كورة الخطية  ، ولا الحرية في أرض  العبودية  ، ولا السعادة في سراب العالم الكاذب . أن الميراث الحقيقي  والسمائي ينتظر أبناء الله الذين لهم في  القناعة  كنز ، وفي محبة الله  يجدون الكرامة والعز، وفي الجلوس تحت أقدام الصليب السعادة والشَّبع  والميراث والوعود الصادقة .**
**
**أن  الذات هي  الصنم الذي يجب ان لا نتعبّد له  في أنانية بعيداً عن الله . إن نفسي صورة  الله الفريدة فلنعطها لله ونبذلها من اجل محبته  ، فنحيا  فيه ونوجد معه  وننمو في معرفته ،  والله الأمين إذ نخصص ذواتنا لخدمته ومحبته ،  يُنمِّي  مواهبنا ويضاعف وزناتنا ويقودنا في موكب نصرته ويهبنا  السعادة الحقيقية .  فالنفرح به ويفرح بنا  ويكون  نصيبنا السماوي " فنفتخر باسم قدسه وتفرح  قلوب الذين يلتمسون الرب " أخ 16:16 .**
**
**  رجع الي نفسه **
**
**  عندما تجوع  أنفسنا بعيداً عن الله ،  فحسن لنا أن نرجع اليه  لنقف وقفة جادّة مع  أنفسنا  نحاسبها على خطاياها ،  ونعاتبها على ضلالها أو حتى نعاقبها لننجو  من العقاب الأبدي ونتخذ القرار السليم كما فعل الابن الضال كما جاء عنه في  الإنجيل : " فرجع إلى نفسه وقال كم من أجير لأبي يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا اهلك  جوعاً . أقوم واذهب إلى أبي وأقول يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ولست  مستحقاً بعد أن ادعى لك ابناً . اجعلني كأحد أجرائك " لو 15 : 17 – 19 . **
**
**إنَّ الخطية  تبدِّد كل ما نملك من مواهب ووزنات وتذهب بسعادتنا وتفقدنا مجد البنوّة لله  وتورثنا القلق والمرض والضياع والعوز . لقد أخطأ الابن الضال عندما طالب  بالميراث في حياة أبيه وهو متمتع  بخيراته . و سعى كما يفعل الكثيرون منا  الى الحياة بعيداً عن الله ،  ليحيا بلا ضابط في  حياة اللذة والخطية ،   ليصير عبداً محتاجا لا يجد شبعاً بل تعاسة وجوعًا . لكن ربما **
**
**دارت هذه  الأفكار فى ذهن هذا الابن الضال كما تدور فى أذهان البعض منا : هل لا  يزال  الأب السماوي يحبني ويفتح أحضانه لاستقبالي للعودة إليه  ؟ . وكانت  الأجابة هى  نعم أن الله يحبني ويحب الخطاة ويعلن مسرته برجوعهم متغاضيا عن  أزمنة الجهل. إن هروبي من الله لن يسعدني  وأين اهرب منك يا رب وأنت تملا  كل مكان ؟ .  لقد تقوقعت حول ذاتي وأنانيتي فلم أجد إلا الشقاء. فحرّرني يا  رب من أنانيتي لألتقي بك بعيداً عن فلسفات كاذبة وحكمة أرضية لا تقود إلا  إلى الجوع والضياع. ربّي إني جوعان لمحبتك  ، فغناي هو في حياة الفضيلة  وعطشي إلى ينبوع محبتك وعمل روحك القدّوس داخلي فأنت الكنز  والعريس المفرح  للنفس البشرية .**
**
**ربي إنني إن  أحببت أن أجد نفسي بعيداً عنك ، فاني اهلك فها أنا أتوق للرجوع إليك يا رب  لتقبلني إليك معطياً لي التشجيع للعودة والتوبة والاعتراف كي أحيا في بيتك  كابن حقيقي لأب صالح وأنت يا رب تسمح  لى بالضيقة  حتى أعود إليك شاعراً  باحتياجي ،  وأنت لم ترفض احدًا بل قبلت إليك أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة ،   وأعطيتهم تماما الأجرة عينها التي أعطيتها للذين عملوا طوال اليوم والحياة  . فاعنِّي يا الله إله خلاصي من اجل مجد اسمك.  وأعلن محبتك المحررة  والغافرة  فيبتهج الكل بخلاصك ورحمتك .**
**
**التوبة تفرِّح  قلبك يا أبي السماوي كاب حقيقي تسعى في طلب الضال ،  وتُفرح الملائكة الذين  يعملون على خلاصنا فيفرحون بتوبتنا ويقدمون ثمار أيماننا إليك . وتفُرح  القديسين في السماء الذين يشفعون فينا ويكملون بنا وتفرح الكنيسة العاملة  على خلاصنا ونبتهج نحن برحمتك ونقدم لَك الشكر والسجود يا من ذبحت  واشتريتنا وجعلتنا ملوكًا وكهنة وشعبًا مقدسًا لله أبيك . **
**
**نعم يا رب ما  زلت اذكر محبتك لي ،  وعنايتك بي ،  وحريتي فيك واشتياقي إليك وحنانك عليّ  وأرنو إلى أحضانك . أرى نفسي بعيداً عنك عريانًا مُدنَّس بالخطية كأبرص نجس  يبتعد عنه الناس ،  وارى نفسي مليئة بالأحزان وادري انك غير راضٍ عن حياتي  في الخطية ،  ومع هذا تحبني وأنا خاطئ وبذلت ذاتك لتحريري من الخطية والشر  ،  وتحبني أن ارجع إليك لكي أتوب وارثي للخطاة وضعفهم عالماً بمرارة قيود  الخطية . ارجع إليك وبين حنان نعمتك الغزيرة اعترف بالضعف والجهل والجوع  فاعمل معي لأقوم وارجع إليك في ندم وإقرار بحاجتي إليك . ولا اطمع يا رب  إلا في رحمتك لأني خاطئ ولست مستحقًا آن ادعى لك ابناً فاقبلني كأجير لديك  فقط أريد أن أحيا في بيتك وفي كنَف محبتك .**
**
**الحياة المقامة والرجوع **
**
**" فقام وجاء  إلى أبيه ، وإذ كان لم يزل بعيداً فراه أبوه فتحنَّن ووقع على عنقه وقبله  فقال له الابن يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقاً أن ادعى لك  ابناً . فقال الأب لعبيده اخرجوا الحلّة الأولى والبسوه واجعلوا خَاتماً في  يده وحذاءً في رجليه وقدموا العجل المسمن واذبحوه . فنأكل ونفرح . لان  ابني هذا كان ميتاً فعاش وكان ضالاً فوجد ، فابتدءوا يفرحون "    لو 15 :  20 – 24 .**
**
**لا تنام وقت  العمل ولا ترضخ للقيود والمسيح المقام يدعوك لتقوم معه في جِدّة الحياة  ناظراً إلى فوق حيث المسيح جالس. تحرر من أنانيتك لتشعر بمحبة أبيك السماوي   ، الذي يهبك الحكمة، ولتتخذ القرار الصائب بالعودة إلى أحضان الآب الذي  يهبك القوة للرجوع ،  لأنه بدونه لا تقدر أن تفعل شيئًا وبه تؤهل للتبني  والنعمة والحرية والحياة الأبدية .**
**
**أعترف إليك يا  رب ،إني أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقاً ان ادعى لك ابناً ، وها أنا  اقرّ بخطاياي وحاجتي إليك وعزمي إلى البقاء في أحضانك والتصميم على عدم  العودة للخطية، فمن يعترف بخطاياه ويقرّ بها يرحم ومن يكتمها لا ينجح . حقا  يا رب في البعد عنك فقدت  فرحي وسلامي ومستقبلي . اعترف لك وللكنيسة باني  خاطئ  ، فاسرع وأعنّي وفي محبتي للعودة إليك اقبلني ابناً لك تلبسني حُلّة  البرّ والرحمة وبجسدك ودمك طهرني وقوّني وثبتني فيك .**
**
**
**
**نعم يا رب أنت  تسرع للقائي وتنزع عني حزني ،  وبقبلاتك وقبولك تسرع فرحاً باحتضاني ورجوعي   إليك محرراً إياي من نير عبودية الخطية . نعم لقد خرجت يا سيدي يسوع من  علياء سمائك من اجل خلاصي رافعاً عقوبة خطاياي بموتك عني وما زال صليب حبّك  يعلن إن ذراعيك ما زالتا مفتوحتين لاستقبال الراجعين إليك بقلوبهم لتغيير  حياتهم وتسترهم بثوب برّك وتصالحهم مع الآب السماوي . ان السلوك  في جدّة  الحياة المقامة مع المسيح يجدد فكرنا ،  ويقدِّس حواسنا وينقّي عواطفنا  ويطهّر قلوبنا ويشبع أرواحنا ويجعلنا نجاهد بالصبر ونحن مرنمين لله .**
**
**
* *
**
**  مجد التوبة **
**
**  أنت يا رب  تعود فتحيينا ، فيفرح بك شعبك مز 8 : 6 نعم يا رب أنت الأب الحنون الذي  تفرح برجوعي إليك وتعطي للتائبين جمالاً عوض الرماد ودهنًا فرحًا عوض النوح  ورداء تسبيح عوض الروح اليائسة ليكونوا كأشجار البر وغرس الرب للتمجيد.  حقاً يا رب أنت تعطي للتوبة أهمية في حياتنا وهي بدء رسالتك لنا " توبوا  وآمنوا بالإنجيل " وكما قلت يا رب ان السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من  تسعة وتسعين لا يحتاجون إلى التوبة .**
**
**
**الله يفرح  بعودة الخاطئ إليه " يا ابني كن حكيماً يفرح قلبي أنا أيضا " أم 23 : 15 أن  الله يسعى في طلب الضالّ ويسترد المطرود ويعصب الجريح ويجبر الكسير ، أنه  يركض لاستقبال الابن الضال ليعيد له ثوب الحكمة والبر ويأتمنه على الميراث  الأبوي والإيمان الحي ليحتذي بالاستعداد للبشارة المفرحة بالإنجيل بعيداً  عن أدناس الطريق الواسع لحياة الخطية.**
**
**
**التوبة تهب  الإنسان سلام النفس الضائع وسلامته النفسية المفقودة، فكم من الأمراض  الجسدية والنفسية ترجع أسبابها إلى الخطية وتأثيرها المدمِّر للنفس والجسد  والروح ، لهذا نرى الرب يسوع المسيح عندما شفى المخلَّع قال له  : لا تعود  للخطيئة لئلا يصير لك أشرّ . فالتوبة تشفي النفس والجسد وتفرح القلب  بالقبول الإلهي .**
**
**
**التوبة تكشف  لنا ما في قلب الآب السماوي من محبة وقبول ،  فانا لست عبدا أو أجيرا حتى  رغم بعدي عن الله ، فالآب السماوي دعانا أبناء وأخصاء له ،  وهو لا يقبل  لنا أن نكون عبيداً للخطية أو أجراء في بيته . أننا بحريتنا نتركه ونصير  عبيداً للخطية والشيطان ،  ورغم هذا تظل محبة الله تنتظر رجوعنا إليه ليعيد  لنا مجد البنوة وفرح الخلاص " لأنه يقول في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص  أعنتك . هوذا ألان وقت مقبول هوذا ألان يوم خلاص " 2 كو 6 : 2 . فلا تؤجلي  يا نفسي توبتك حتى الغد فمن يضمن حياتك للغد لأنه بينما تقولين إني في سلام  وأمان يفاجئك الموت بغتة .**
**
**
**لقد تناهى  الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع عنا أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور ونصلي لله  أن يحرر ربُطنا وقيودنا لنتمتع بقوة القيامة وسلامها وفرحها وأمجادها  ونُفرَّح السماء بملائكتها وقديسيها .**
**
**إن الله الكلمة  الابن القدّوس تجسّد من اجل خلاصنا  ، وُصلب ومات من اجل فدائنا وتبريرنا  وقام في مجد ليغلب لنا الشيطان والخطية والموت . ووهبنا التناول من الأسرار  الإلهية لنأخذ منه طهارة وغفراناً وحياة أبدية ، فأيّ مجد هذا الذي أعطى  للإنسان وما أعظم محبة الله المدخَّرة للخطاة .**
**
**
**   ليكن لك محبة لخلاص الخطاة**
**
** احترس يا أخي  أن تماثل الابن الأكبر الذي تذمر على الآب لأنه قبل أخيه الأصغر بفرح ،   وذبح فرحا  به العجل المسمن. وكما أدان الفرّيسيين المعلم الصالح  لأنه يحب  الخطاة ويأكل معهم . وهكذا لاموه عندما دخل يبيت في بيت زكّا العشار غير  عالمين إن لطف الله إنما يقودنا للتوبة والبنوة لله .**
* *
**
* *
**
**
**
**لقد جاء  المُخلِّص ليطلب ويخلِّص ما قد هلك ،  ولأن الأصحاء لا يحتاجون  إلى طبيب  بل المرضى ،  جاء الرب لا ليدعو أبرارا  بل خطاة إلى التوبة . ليكن لك  المحبة الإلهية  والقلب المتضع الذي يفرح بعودة كل احد إلى الأحضان الأبوية  ...**
**
**
**الابن الأكبر  في قصة الابن الضال لم يرد أن يدخل بيت الأب لان ابيه كان فرحاً بعودة ابنه  من الكوره البعيدة ،  ولولا محبة أبيه له وخروجه إليه ليقنعه ويشفي عجرفته  وكبرياء قلبه ويداوي حسده وتذمره لكان قد هلك ،  انه مثل يونان النبي الذي  اغتاظ من أجل توبة أهل نينوى وعدم هلاك المدينة حتى تفاهم الله معه وأقنعه  بشفقته ،  فأحذر أن توجد في بيت أبيك وأنت لا تعرف إرادته وتعمل في حقله  متطلعاً إلى المكافأة الأرضية لتفرح فقط  مع أهل العالم ،  ناسياً الميراث  السمائي .**
**
**
**نعم إن الإدانة  والحسد من العوائق التي تحرمنا من التمتع بالفرح ألسمائي وتجعلنا لا نشعر  بإخوتنا فلا نفرح لفرحهم  ولا نحسّ  بجوعهم الروحي . إن الحسد والإدانة  يجعلان النفس تظلم وتجاهد في كآبة ،  وتدين حتى  الله على أعماله الخلاصية .**
**
**إننا نحتاج  لحنان الله الذي يؤكد لنا تمتعنا بأبوته وبميراثه ألسمائي ،  ولكي ما نعرف  إرادته في خلاص الجميع لنحيا معه حياة الحب والبذل ،  ونسعى لرجوع الخطاة  بدون انانية أو تقوقع على الذات .**
**
**
**الله غني في  المجد ، سخي في العطاء ، لا حدّ لمحبته وشفقته ،  جاء ليصالح ويوِّحد  الجميع فيه يهوداً وأمما ، كباراً وصغاراً رجالا ونساء . مصالحاً لمن  يقبلونه غير حاسباً لهم خطاياهم وملكوته وأبوته تتسع للجميع .**
**
**  أرجع اليك **
**
**  أرجع  إليك   يا  الهي  و خلاصي  فتفرح  بي  الملائكة  في  السماء . لقد  ظننت  البعد   عنك     سعادة فوجدتـــــــه ضــــيــاع وشـــــقاء ، وحسبت  ان لى فى   العالم  فرح  و غنى  فوجدت العالم  بعيداً  عنك  حزن  وبلاء  وبــدلاً  مـــن مـــجـــد القداســــــة  بعيداً عنك جـــــوع وعــــنـــــــاء .   أرجع إليك يا الـــهي حتى لو أجير  وبـــك مــن قوات الظلمــة أستجير   فارحمنــــــــــي يــــــا مخلص العالم وافتــــــح لــــي الأحضـــان  الأبوية وأرنــــــــي نعمتــــــــك الأزلـــية والــبــسنــي الحـــــلـل  الـبــــــهية  وقـــودنــــي بالتــوبة لحياة أبدية   .*​​


----------



## angil sky (28 أغسطس 2011)

جميله جدا وراااااااااااااائع
مجهود تشكر عليه استاذي
الرب يباركك ويبارك محبتك
عاشت الايادي​


----------

